# Ferts for pond plants



## Dadofthree (6 Jun 2019)

Hi anyone using ferts in there ponds
I haven't in the past but my marginal plants are so big there sapping all the nutrients from the water no measurable phos or nitrate and my three lillie leaves are red for some  reason but look healthy


----------



## three-fingers (6 Jun 2019)

You might like the thread below .

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/little-shop-of-horrors-how-ei-frightened-the-gardener.123/


----------



## Dadofthree (6 Jun 2019)

three-fingers said:


> You might like the thread below .
> 
> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/little-shop-of-horrors-how-ei-frightened-the-gardener.123/



Thank you my friend i will read it now


----------

